#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Google Says H1 Headings Are Useful but Not Critical!

## Katren

In SEO perspective, Definitely, the H1 tag is very important. that means H1 heading tag helps to define the topics of your page to search engines. if we can add our targeted keyword in our H1 tag, that would help to the ranking, I followed this until last week, but recently, Google Says H1 Headings are useful but not critical for the ranking. who are agree with this point?

----------


## Bhavya

> In SEO perspective, Definitely, the H1 tag is very important. that means H1 heading tag helps to define the topics of your page to search engines. if we can add our targeted keyword in our H1 tag, that would help to the ranking, I followed this until last week, but recently, Google Says H1 Headings are useful but not critical for the ranking. who are agree with this point?


Thanks for sharing it here, As a blogger it's really helpful to me. If you have any article regarding this please share it here.

----------

